# Need information on Puregon dosage



## CeeBee (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi - I live in Luxembourg and have a question about my Puregon dosage.  Puregon is recombinant FSH (Follitropin Beta).  I'm on my first ivf cycle.  I started last week on a short protocol.  I inject Decapeptyl in the morning and Puregon at night (from the 2nd day).  I use Puregon 900 UI (1.08 ml) with the Puregon pen.  I used this cartridge as follows 100 units, 250 units, 250 units and 250 units.  By my reckoning that should have left 50 units.  I followed the instructions which said to dial 250 on the pen, inject until the button cannot move any more and take a note of the units left on the screen.  This should indicate how much you need to inject from the next cartridge.  I injected and expected it to show 200 left - but it didn't, it said 75.  So I injected 75 from the following cartridge.  If the pen is correct then I gave the right dosage.  But if I'm right and there should only have been 50 left and I followed with 75 then I've only given myself 125!  I'm beside myself.  I can't even phone the hospital here because the clinic is quite small and new and I would only get to speak to a midwife in French and I'm not sure I could get her to understand all the above over the phone.
Do you have any advice?  Do you have experience of the Puregon pen?  I've tried looking up the website but it doesn't have any information on a situation like this.  I hope someone can help.
p.s.  I had a scan yesterday and had 4 follicles around 14 - 15 mm.  I'm 41.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

This quite normal with the Puregon pen as they always put extra in the cartridge as some people waste the drug when setting it up but as you have shown, it is possible to get more out of a cartridge than they say.

Ruth


----------



## CeeBee (Sep 14, 2005)

Thank you so much Ruth - its a huge relief!  I wish they'd indicate that somewhere on the instructions - it would have saved me spending last night in a total tizzy.

Thanks again for all you do.
Hope the sun is shining in Spain - it's tipping with rain in Lux.


----------

